# LMU vs. Columbia



## Myrtle M

Hi guys, it might be a little late for my desicion, but I was admitted off waitlist by Columbia the other day with $30k/year scholarship for the first two years. It is really a hard choice for me. I really hope to get some advices from you guys.

I love the art vibe in Columbia and hope to start my career through festivals. But I'm an international student so the former way may help less for my Visa to stay in US. There are several pros and cons I concerned for this two school.

*LMU *
_pros._

well-rounded film courses. I didn't major in film in my undergrad. Comprehensive courses make it easier for me to find a job in the industry.
Locate in LA. Not only for the opportunities for jobs, but the weather. I'm really afraid of cold. Prefer to drive more than taking subways.
interns. The school requires an internship during the semester.
Many teachers are still working in the industry and are more connected to the industry.
Cost-saving. With an 3600/year scholarship it is even more affordable.
The equipment is better, but the best is only open in THESIS.
Beautiful campus, sea view. The environment around the school is better than Columbia's.
Very small class sizes, even for theory classes.
_cons._

More hollywood-style while I want to make more indie style films.
Not that renowned school. Lower in both major rankings and school rankings.
Not many people attend the festival.
*Columbia U*
_pros._

better connection with the festivals, and the creative atmosphere is more independent.
Bigger school (more Chinese), stronger alumni network.
Ivy League reputation and rankings, in case you don't work in the film industry.
More cultural events and a diverse atmosphere in New York City.
_cons._

The area where Columbia's new art School is located is not safe for Asian women, and taking the subway requires more attention than driving.
Even with a $60K scholarship, it's still about $10K more expensive than LMU.
Fewer jobs in the industry in NYC. If go to LA for internship, there is another budget.
The climate, the environment is not as livable as LA.
I feel that the freedom to make my own independent films is greater than the freedom to stay in the US and work in the industry than the freedom to return to China, so the factor that influences my first choice is how to stay. And my mood is highly influenced by the weather and I am not very resistant to stress. These points make LMU seem to be able to compare with Columbia. I hope you can give me some advice, I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## Chris W

Myrtle M said:


> I'm really afraid of cold


That's a good reason to go to LMU.

But then again sometimes it's good to face your fears. 

Which program do you think will make you a better filmmaker?

Also did you see this interview with Columbia student:














 Q & A With Patrick Clement, Columbia MFA Screenwriting & Directing Student


					"I went to Columbia because I wanted to be a better storyteller and understanding structure... and I do think my storytelling
has gotten better and more complex and deeper and I'm really grateful to Columbia.... they delivered exactly what I expected them to deliver."


Recently I had the...
				


Chris W
May 19, 2019
Comments: 4
Category: Film Student Interviews



















 When all the noise went away, I asked 'why?' And that was wrong.


					Scrolling past all of my classmates successes on FB (and mostly being OK with it) I came across a post asking for film school advice. 'What should I know before applying to film school?' The replies spanned from mundane financial issues to sour grape rejects listing all the successful directors...
				


Patrick Clement
Jun 17, 2019








5.00 star(s)


			2 ratings
		


Comments: 4
Category: Film School
Blog: Explaing Myself in a Silent Voice Using Words.






And here are some with LMU students and alumni.














 Q & A With Adriano Mirchou, LMU Graduate Film Production Student


					Located in Los Angeles, CA, the hub of the film industry, Loyola Marymount University School of Film and Television was ranked by Hollywood Reporter as the 7th best film school in America (2020). LMU boasts a 12:1 student to faculty ratio with 758 undergraduate and 220 graduate students...
				


Alexa P.
Feb 18, 2021
Category: Film Student Interviews



















 Ashley Seering (Loyola Marymount University ‘21) Teaches The Art of Defying Stereotypes in Film


					Ashley Seering (@A248) enrolled in her film school MFA program with a clear goal in mind: becoming a film professor. Seering graduated from Southern Illinois University Edwardsville with a Bachelor’s degree in Mass Communications and went on to have a successful freelance career.

But something...
				


Alexa P.
Jul 25, 2022
Category: Life After Film School






And there's also this elephant in the room WSJ article about Columbia. (Actually interviews Patrick from my above interview)






						"Financially hobbled for life" The high price of some film programs
					

Some film programs such as Columbia and AFI are very expensive.    One of the professors mentioned still paying off Columbia university’s loans, and said something like “we paid Columbia prices so you don’t have to”. That really got me excited because I love Columbia’s program structure but no...



					www.filmschool.org


----------

